# Warrant's Props: Zombie



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I worked at glacial speed over several weeks to get this done. Wifeypoo made me face it away so she can get to the garage refrigerator.





































I'm not too happy with the mask line not forming well to the head, but that's all I had on me. I hope to have a full neck/face mask for the next one.

*General construction*:
*Body*: Chicken wire chest, PVC and pool noodle arms/shoulders, 2x4 legs. Wrapped foam around thighs and calfs.
*Hands*: Glue stick covered with glue/water/cotton ball mix, coat hanger, cardboard, duct tape, dark dye, shelac, various spray paint for color.
*Head*: Store bags and paper wrapped in duct tape. Neck is bent PVC pipe.
*Clothes*: About $15 at thrift store after discounts. Had to cut the heels off the shoes to get him to stand up straight. I distressed the clothes with dirt, coffee, serrated knife, and spray paint. I'm thinking of doing even more distressing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, Warrant. Those hands are amazing.

Hmmm, that face has kind of a Richard Nixon look to it


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like it best WITH NO HEAD, like A+++ awesome. Scary stuff there. Head...hmmm, need a head as scary as his hands i think. Great work either way, the clothes hang on the body very naturally.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is there a lot of dead people walking around where you live? LOL

That is awesome. It looks like a realy standing guy.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

You did a really great job on this guy! I was trying to see why you didn't like the mask, and well, I think his face is too full. Maybe you could pull it a little more taut, then with some glazed eyes and a little blood, Romero should be calling you for zombie advice.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

The body and hands are AWESOME!! I too like it best without a head. Very creepy. Just corpse up a neck stump as you did the hands and you're done.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks all!



Uruk-Hai said:


> Just corpse up a neck stump as you did the hands and you're done.


Hmmm...now you got me thinking...cardboard, cloth, foam, paint. It's so crazy it just might work!


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

I second the motion of just making a neck stump! I really love the body, it looks very natural - not stiff or rigid. I think just the stump would add to the whole prop better than a head. He seems to scream, "I'm decapitated! Ahhh!" Wish I could build things like that!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i 3rd that --use the mask for something else and make a stump--looks great


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Ditto, ditch the mask. It's a great looking prop!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup...he's better headless. Do you have pictures of the armature?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yup, definitely go with the neck stump!
And IMHO you might add just a little more stuffing to the shoulders.
But other than that I think it looks great !!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

looks fantastic....love the moss in the knee.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Yup...he's better headless. Do you have pictures of the armature?


I have pictures all the way down to the glue stick fingers, but this site isn't letting me upload any pictures.  So Halloween 2009 pictures by warrant2000 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid463.photobucket.com/albums/qq352/warrant2000/Halloween%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq352/warrant2000/Halloween%202009/ToeGrabber the group from a different hosting site.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job Warrant. The body is awesome. I would go with the neck stump also. The body really looks real.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll join in with praise for the body and hands. Maybe you can work with the mask to make it fit the appearance of the hands. Otherwise the stump idea is a good one too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh yeah. He's amazing as a headless prop.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I got rid of the crappy mask and head and blew his head off. Here is HBOZ, or Head Blown Off Zombie. Neck is cardboard and duct tape, wrapped in cloth and spray painted. I used spray adhesive and a stapler to get the cloth to stay put. The whole stump is just sitting on the top so I can interchange it with other accessories if needed.

Side of the head is cardboard, spray painted brown. Ear is cardboard glued on. brain is great stuff, spray paints of red, brown, green, and black. Used a marker for some details, until I said, "Waitaminute...nobody will be this close."


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha, I love it! So glad you went with the stump!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

cool and gross!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm happy I made the switch. Now to get off my duff and get busy on the other 12 things left to do!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work indeed. The pics without the head creep me out the most.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Love it without the head!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

All in flavor of kicking the mask 2 the curb say "EYE!"....."EYE!"......."EYE!!"........."EYE!,"EYE!!!"... Wait your turn! You only get 1 vote per crypt!!! You know the rules! Stump,stump,stump!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know....I like the mask, if you put a gun in his hand it would look like Robert Blake.....lol.

Nice looking zombie, I like the stump!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I got to say I like better without the head also. If you wanted to put the head in the left hand. like it was hold it out to see. That might have some possibilities. If you could have the head moaning or talking as people come by or lay it on the ground. Make it calling to the body. But either way you did a great job on this.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't know, I liked the head. Only because it was so bad that it looked like it was a real guy with a fake head trying to hide something far more gross!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I got it! I have one undone torso form so I'll do a version of DIY Network Blog Cabin, but this will be "*Design Don's DEAD...Dead...dead...dead...*".

I could take input on each part of the build to include pose, clothing theme, animation (with a shiatzu), accessories, head, hands, etc. Keep in mind that I'm as electronically smart as being able to plug in a shiatzu, and although I have a semi-capable workshop, it's not Skywalker Studios.

That's so crazy it might just work...

Whadoyathink?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Love it without the head!


ditto


----------

